
Always Rebase: Git at Markforged - oftenwrong
https://engineering.markforged.com/#/blog/post/git_at_markforged
======
chrisgacsal
I usually recommend ppl to use `git push --force-with-lease` instead of using
`git push --force` even if they are the only ones pushing to that remote
branch.

